# Supergirl - First Look



## Alex (16/5/15)




----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/15)

I need to see that and she wants me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adksuperman (16/5/15)

Linda Vandervoort would have been a much better pick


----------



## Alex (16/5/15)

I think this new one has the most amazing legs.


----------



## Dirge (16/5/15)

Adksuperman said:


> Linda Vandervoort would have been a much better pick
> View attachment 27269



I'ts Laura  and don't know if I agree, the girl from the trailer seems to play her role well. Hope the series is good!

Here's another new one from DC:

Reactions: Like 1


----------

